# recycle Dell PowerEdge 2400



## artemus_tsf (Jan 27, 2011)

while cleaning out One of my closets, i came upon an old PowerEdge 2400 and thought i'd like to resurrect it to run either a current version of Linux or MS Server 2012. open to reasonable options for MB, CPU & RAM that will fit this chassis. have not sought info from Dell yet so forgive that. just thought i'd like to hear a wishlist for re-build in this forum. for sure i'd like to place hot-swap HDDs mirrored RAID config. probably replace fans & PSU too. let's have some fun but not to the point of cutting holes! 
thanks in advance


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If you just want something to tinker with, alright, but I wouldn't expect to be able to fit new components to it. Motherboard seems to be BTX form factor. Physically incompatible with anything available today, so fitting a new board is going to require substantial modification.

I saw this post in another forum regarding a similar decade plus old piece:


> Use the chassis for scrap in a mod for your gaming PC. Take the boards out and bake them upside down in an old oven so that all the ICs drop off. Use them for Geek Keychains or techno art.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Specs

Physical
Rack mount (6U): 
Height 26 cm (10.25 inches)
Width 43.2 cm (17 inches)
Depth 58.4 cm (23 inches)
Tower chassis: 
Height 43.9 cm (17.3 inches)
Width 26.1 cm (10.3 inches)
Depth 59.2 cm (23.3 inches)
Weight 31.75 kg (70.0 lb) maximum configuration
the whole spec here System Overview: Dell PowerEdge 2400 Systems Service Manual


----------



## artemus_tsf (Jan 27, 2011)

yup, it is the tower chassis. i thought i might be able to re-use that. didn't expect to use anything else so techno-art is right on! since my post i actually fired it up and it BOOTED right up! as loud as i remember it. i think i had hair then too! thanks for entertaining guys. have a good wknd!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM cases can be more than a challenge to reuse. The BATX (backwards) Mobo will fit in a ATX case but the I/O plate may not.
The unit, as is, would be a toy with a Linux OS.


----------



## artemus_tsf (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah tyree, i'm not coming up with a good use for it either...seems a shame to just dump it to a shred company. probably my reasoning that it ended up in a closet in the first place. now new GF wants me to "clean" up. if only she were a talking frog...

thanks, all you guys for considering it with me though. i'm not attached, really...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could donate it to a local rehab center or some other agency that assists those that can't afford a PC.


----------

